# PC geht manchmal gleich wieder aus



## RedYeti (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Mein PC macht mir seit einiger Zeit gelegentlich Probleme. Wenn ich ihn einschalte, geht er manchmal nach kurzer Zeit wieder aus, manchmal noch vor dem Bios, manchmal erst beim Laden von Windows. Wenn er dann aus ist, geht er erst wieder an, nachdem ich mehrmals die Steckdosenleiste wieder ein- und ausgeschaltet habe. (oder liegt das an der Zeit?) Der PC gibt dabei keinerlei Piepstöne o.ä. von sich.

Ist der PC ersteinmal einige Sekunden eingeschaltet, so tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf und der PC läuft einwandfrei.

Das Problem tritt immer einige Zeit lang gehäuft auf, zwischendrin lässt sich der PC ohne Probleme starten.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Kampfsessel (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ist nur eine Vermutung, da ich nicht weiß wo du dich befindest.
Aber könnten es nicht auch Stromschwankungen sein? 

MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo, RedYeti.

Hast du ihn denn schonmal aufgemacht und nachgesehen, ob auf dem Motherboard und sonst noch alles ok ist? 

Such mal nach schwarzen Stellen oder geplatzen bzw. verbeulten Elkos. Der Fehler riecht nämlich geradezu nach sowas, solltest du nicht wirklich in einem Gebiet leben, wo mit Stromschwankungen zu rechnen ist (Wie Wladiwostok, Spitzbergen oder New York ).

Möglich wäre auch, dass dein Netzteil im Sterben liegt, dein CPU-Kühler defekt ist und/oder eine andere Komponente (GraKa u.ä.) nicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Oder du benutzt zu oft den Mediaplayer; der startet mir meinen (Inselsystem-)Rechner nämlich manchmal auch einfach neu, wenn ich Musik mit ihm hören will... 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Wieviel Watt schafft denn eigentlich dein Netzteil? Ist der Rechner eventuell unterversorgt?


----------

